# UFC fighter / Photographer



## djacobox372 (Jan 12, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of this guy's work, he's definitely one guy that you don't want to get into a flame war with on TPF:

Mac Danzig Photography

The photographer:


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha thats awesome. I actually like alot of his work. I found out about his photography a while ago. I wouldnt call any of his picture bad, not just cuz he might be able to kick my ass, but cuz he is good.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 13, 2011)

TheEugeneKam said:


> Haha thats awesome. I actually like alot of his work. I found out about his photography a while ago. I wouldnt call any of his picture bad, not just cuz he might be able to kick my ass, but cuz he is good.



I respect the fact that u have to dig pretty hard in his website to see any mention of his fighting career. Most people would try to milk the celeb status.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats brilliant!


----------



## PJL (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm a big fan of MMA and I just recently found out that Danzig does photography through a thread on an MMA forum. His work is beautiful. I really like his "Metropolis" gallery.


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Jan 14, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> TheEugeneKam said:
> 
> 
> > Haha thats awesome. I actually like alot of his work. I found out about his photography a while ago. I wouldnt call any of his picture bad, not just cuz he might be able to kick my ass, but cuz he is good.
> ...


 
Yeah i absolutly agree. I couldnt even find anything that says he is a pro fighter. 
He has some nice celetial shots and alot of vvery good nature (earth) shots.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 15, 2011)

TheEugeneKam said:


> djacobox372 said:
> 
> 
> > TheEugeneKam said:
> ...



He had a bio posted on his site, and some photos of him with his gear. He's since taken them down, he really doesn't want to mix the two worlds it seems.


----------



## cameronrad (Jan 24, 2011)

Heck yea! I'd love to see someone try to mug him for his gear.


----------



## Guasto (Jan 25, 2011)

nice work


----------



## dallasimagery (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow very cool!


----------

